# Google Docs Hijack



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

This came up on another site I use:

Warning! Don't Click that Google Docs Link You Just Received in Your Email

http://thehackernews.com/2017/05/goo...ing-email.html

Did someone just share a random Google Doc with you?

First of all*- Do not click on that Google Doc link you might have just received in your email and delete it immediately - even if it's from someone you know.

More info on the link given at the start of this post.

See also

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/05/03/google_docs_hit_phishing_email_campaign/


----------

